
Running Yahoo Pipes on Google App Engine - withoutasound
http://www.wordloosed.com/running-yahoo-pipes-on-google-app-engine#readmore
======
tectonic
That's really slick. I've always thought Yahoo Pipes and YQL are exciting
steps toward a more programmable web. Nicely done.

